# Best Oscar winning performance 2000-2010 (Male)



## Girl I don't care (Mar 4, 2011)

Vote for which you think was the best performance.


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 4, 2011)

Wrong section.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 4, 2011)

Location and distance?

Though I think Maximus Decimus Meridius (Russel Crowe) soloes, regardless of conditions.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 4, 2011)

Daniel Day Lewis uses the milkshake jutsu which causes everyone to lose their fluids and experience drainage.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2011)

Denzel Washington wins because he's Denzel Washington.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Mar 4, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Denzel Washington wins because he's Denzel Washington.



**


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2011)

My name is Atlantic Storm and I approve of the following message:



> Denzel Washington wins because he's Denzel Washington.


----------



## Bart (Mar 4, 2011)

It depends on the location 

I could genuinely see Firth and Washington teaming up to take out Day-Lewis and Crowe, but then you've got to consider the piano skills of both Foxx and Brody, which shouldn't be underestimated whatsoever.

P.S. Does Crowe have his sword from Gladiator? :WOW


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2011)

Denzel hands down for anything he is in.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 4, 2011)

Denzel Washington. Grandmas love him because all they want is a Black man with a really huge dick. I mean come on, really.


----------



## Meruem (Mar 4, 2011)

Denzel Washington is the man.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Denzel Washington wins because he's Denzel Washington.



This. /thread

And wrong section


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Mar 4, 2011)

Wrong section, dude.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone Black

so Will Smith, seven pounds.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2011)

I 
DRINK
YOUR
MILKSHAKE!


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Mar 4, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Anyone Black
> 
> so Will Smith, seven pounds.



True.


----------



## Ash (Mar 4, 2011)

I've never seen... any of those movies. But


Mist Puppet said:


> Denzel Washington wins because he's Denzel Washington.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Daniel Day Lewis shits on Denzel.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 4, 2011)

Where did I put this


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2011)

On this list?  Daniel Day Lewis.

But I think the supporting actors have been more impressive than the lead actors in recent years.


----------



## Fierce (Mar 5, 2011)

Tough choice between Denzel and Russel, but I went with Denzel.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2011)

Based on the winners Daniel Day-Lewis is easily my pick.  I really think Denzel was overrated in Training Day and I love that movie.  Honestly it just feels like people like that role so much on the basis of IT'Z DENZEL!!!!


----------



## KidTony (Mar 5, 2011)

Daniel Day Louis in the will be blood. Easily.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2011)

Dat               Denzel.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 6, 2011)

I am split in between the performances of Denzel, Colin and Daneil day lewis. Gotta chose Colin firth for his awesome performance in King's speech though.

But overall, Daneil Day Lewis hands down. He is one of the most gifted actors I've ever seen.


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 6, 2011)

If you watched the 2008 Oscars, I think you know who the real best Oscar winning performance of the decade is:


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2011)

Hoffman as Capote


----------



## Rod (Mar 6, 2011)

Jamie as Ray for me.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2011)

Honestly in retrospect I think Bill Murray's performance in Lost in Translation is the best of all the nominees in the past ten years.  Only Rourke and Day-Lewis were near his league.


----------



## G Diddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Russel Crowe as Maximus.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2011)

Man in Black said:


> If you watched the 2008 Oscars, I think you know who the real best Oscar winning performance of the decade is:



Hell yeah! What a robbery!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I picked the Pianist because I didn't think any of the other ones were particularly Oscar-worthy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't decide between Firth and Brody


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

Daniel Day Lewis. Op I don't like your avatar.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 12, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Daniel Day Lewis. Op I don't like your avatar.



You don't like the *PRINCE*


----------

